# Reinigung EK Z270I Monoblock Nickel/Acryl



## tigra456 (7. August 2018)

Servus Leute.

Ich habe den EK Z270i Monoblock. Dieser lief dummerweise einige Tage mit einer Luftblase (Bild1).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nun habe ich festgestellt, dass sich dort Flecken gebildet haben. (Bild2)
Diese würde gerne entfernen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EK hat mir auf Englisch vorgeschlagen, den Block zu zerlegen...
Ich suche brennend noch ne passende Bürste (würde evtl. reichen)...

Könnt ihr mir sagen wenn ich den Block (doch) zerlege (n muss), wie ich das richtige Maß an Kraft für die Schrauben herausfinde ?
Das Acryl soll ja keinen Schaden nehmen...

Gruß


----------

